# Mormons (among others) built a DUMB on the 33rd Parallel



## trismegistus (Sep 14, 2020)

This was originally going to be a response to this thread on the Mormon Tabernacle, but at the risk of taking the topic too far away I thought I'd create a separate post for this.

To sum up this thread into a TLDR - - Wherever Mormons and Freemasons pop up, you will likely find evidence of high strangeness and curious architecture and engineering.

I suppose we can start by defining what a DUMB (Deep Underground Military Base) is.




> _140 secret underground facilities_ have been built, many are underground small-cities.
> 
> A number of these bases have been described to me by witnesses including NORAD,  Dulce, Coos Bay, and Dreamland. What I am describing is a series of large underground facilities which are connected with tunnels. The tunnels carry extremely fast trains. Train terminals are up to 1 million sq. ft. in area, with multiple levels.
> 
> ...



I submit for your investigations:

FEMA Region VI headquarters in Denton, TX​
. 




While it is currently experiencing rapid growth, it is still a small town in many regards (things leak out from time to time).  A perfect example is following the above link to see that the localwiki has already "taken care" of the "local conspiracy theories" 

So why Mormons?  This site was designed and built by a Mormon family who has managed a lot of the building and real estate in the early and current days of the town.  You will find that in general there is very little information about them on the web, other than their real estate group which will not list them as active employees.  Admittedly this post is sourced primarily from credible sources in the community and very little of this is verifiable on the web so I completely understand anyone's hesitation towards this material.  As an aside, I spent a night drinking with a few friends and several somewhat well-known members of the music scene in the area.  I brought up some of this information to them - -  and I can tell you that the looks I got in response all but confirmed that they knew I was connecting some dots related to the high strangeness of the town that generally don't get connected.  









​
Did I happen to mention that Denton sits right on the 33rd parallel?

So the official story is that this building has three underground levels for fallout purposes.  I personally know people that have been in these areas - - their claim is that it is mostly unused and abandoned.  Perhaps it is - - but do we really know for sure that is where the underground levels stop?

There is a lot of underground fuckery abound in the area - - so much so that someone created an entire website around it.

Denton Underground Secrets

If you take some time to go through the site, you will find many references to several decommissioned missile bases in the area.  Anecdotally, the entire town has some strange engineering features when it comes to their roads.  As an example here is a strange rectangular feature with a road that has been shaped around it in order to avoid....something?  This is a topographical map taken in 1958.  





​It is very difficult to find information on these "missile bases" or anyone that worked there while they were operational.  Apparently, some of the buildings were purchased by the University of North Texas for "storage".

Some of it was still used up until recently, to test radiopharmaceuticals.  This site was shuttered years ago, with stories that it will take years to "clean" the site of radioactivity before the land can be repurposed.  

I found this site which has pictures of the old base, as well as pictures of a house on the campus.





​In all the photos, I see no one populating the base, as if it was abandoned by the time these photos were taken in the 60s.

The Denton Underground site has even done a good job sleuthing where all the dirt from these tunnels and bases went - - they created an artificial island!  It should also be noted that the body of water you see below is called Lake Lewisville - - it isn't a lake at all but rather a reservoir built by the army corps of engineers so really this entire area is manmade, island aside.




​

The high strangeness doesn't stop there.  I found this page on TWU (Texas Women's University, another college in the town) regarding "confined space entry"



> Many workplaces at TWU contain spaces that are considered "confined" because their configurations hinder the activities of employees who must enter, work in, and exit them. A confined space is defined as:
> 
> Is large enough and so configured that an employee can bodily enter and perform assigned work,
> 
> ...


Were these tunnels really built by the military?  Perhaps they existed long before and we just came in and built on top of them.  Most of the entrances and shafts have been obscured over time, but they are still accessible through a few places (FEMA, there is a bookstore with a "hidden" floor underneath the basement that I have my theories about, storm drains, under TWU, etc).  Where is the history of these missile bases? It seemed like they simply existed but there is next to no information on what purpose they filled, or any stories from people who used to work there.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: Mormons (among others) built a DUMB on the 33rd Parallel


----------



## EUAFU (Oct 17, 2020)

They, like others, must believe that a global disaster is imminent and that, in that parallel, they will be protected from what they call pole reversal, sky fall or other names.
They say that if we draw a line in this parallel, the largest and oldest civilizations appear and thrive on it, because they are not completely destroyed with each cycle of change. And that protection area goes from parallel 28 to 35.
As I live in Brazil I will probably be annihilated.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 17, 2020)

A possible clue:

Howard Hughes was a military contractor bar none. He hired and overpaid his Mormon staff because they were moral, patriotic, and didn't drink, thus they were reliable and hard-working. They are loyal and take security oaths very seriously.
Ive also read that many Mormons have been involved with DUMB construction for this very reason.


----------

